# Sun roof help.



## Flex44 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello and Thank you for taking time to read my post. I have a 03 Murano and just recently i replaced the battery and alternator. I week later I attempeted to open the sun roof and starting having an issue with it closing. When I went to close it. It would close normally then back out about 1.5". I tried the tilt open and it would go through the sequence of opening but wouldn't stay open then would go back to the close position and back out 1.5" when I try to fully open it would only open 10" or so then stop. I tried to reset the end limit switch but had no luck. Tracks a clean and the window moves smoothly. Any advice is greatly appreciated. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## crazyjedi (Mar 30, 2015)

You might find this thread helpful to your sun roof issue:

http://www.justanswer.com/nissan/1anfp-2003-nissan-murano-sunroof-not.html#re.v/142/


----------

